# Al Jefferson out a month with groin injury



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12101219/al-jefferson-charlotte-hornets-miss-4-weeks-groin-injury

Shit, it's pretty much time to tank I guess. Or we could just go on playing the way we are and no one will be able to tell the difference. Of course the Eastern Conference is so bad that we're 4 games out of the playoffs and 5 games ahead of the worst record in the league


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks for Charlotte. Bad team gets worse.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

At least I won't have to listen to Charlotte fans (elsewhere) complain about how much better the team would be without Al.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently this is less than a month. Al is going to come off the bench today based on what they just said in the pre game show. I think we managed to go something like 8-6 while he was out




> Of course the Eastern Conference is so bad that we're 4 games out of the playoffs and 5 games ahead of the worst record in the league


Only 1 game out of the playoffs now. I guess it's sad that we can be that mediocre and make up ground on the field.


----------

